
Ask HN: Do any companies still provide private office space for employees? - Geekette
Please state any companies you know of that provide private office spaces for non-exec employees as the norm. Please indicate name, size (startup, established&#x2F;mid-size or big co.), # of employees if possible, location and industry.<p>It&#x27;s something I&#x27;ve wondered about because despite the obvious disadvantages of lack of privacy, noise issues and lowered productivity for some, open seating proliferates. As if cubicle farms weren&#x27;t bad enough, now more companies have factory floor style seating (open rows of desks with no partitions).
======
Finnucane
I've got one. it's a university publishing office; pretty much as far from a
tech startup as you can get. But it's part of the reason I stay here.

~~~
Geekette
Lucky you. Although the open-seating scourge pervades all industries, I
suspect non-tech environments have higher availability of private offices for
employees.

